
Have I been pwned? Check if your email has been compromised in a data breach - seanlinmt
http://haveibeenpwned.com/
======
px1999
Interesting and good idea. I had a couple of accounts in the Adobe breach,
though I don't think I got an email from them (maybe it was spamfiltered or I
changed my passwords before they sent those mails out), but I wish that there
was some sort of long term service for responsible disclosure of breached
accounts - eg you sign up, they make you verify your account, then they list
and contact you whenever your email appears in some password list. If this one
didn't show anyone my email addresses' status, and there was the ability to
mark individual hacks as resolved this would fit the bill

------
preech99
Lol and you are the first to be notified..

